# 30% body fat - Cut first?



## Fatso (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello all, first post so be nice 

I have started lifting and I am hooked! Really enjoying it.

I am 5ft 4, 92kg and I know I need to lose weight (I am working on it; currently doing Lyle McDonald's Rapid Fat Loss for the next 3-4 weeks then will do something more moderate).

Question is; What body fat per cent age should I get to before I decide to build lean mass? Already I have only been in the gym 3 weeks and I am seeing muscle appear under layers of flab.

If anyone can help, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Well if your 30% bf your carrying 60lb of extra weight around with you, it depends on your goals but if I were you i'd be cutting.

like I say, all depends on the goal but if your looking to look better i'd say dropping the bf5 is the first thing on the list.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

dont worry about percentages so much mate cut to a point where you can see definition and good shape and then bulk up, cardio plus resistance training with a good diet will change your body composition and help you lose fat at the same time especially as a beginner

good luck


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

If 30% of my body was made of fat i'd want to lose some before i put any more weight on.

Depends what you want though, if you want abs then you'll never see them at that BF%, if you just want to be big and strong and don't care about the look then crack on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

I'd definatly start with a cut. Obviously still lift weights, but do alot of cv and watch your diet. Being a beginner if you keep your protein intake high you may build a bit a muscle at the same time. Good luck


----------



## Fatso (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the replies - like I say, I am cutting now to look and feel better; I have definition in arms and quads (always had big thighs - probably from carrying those 60lbs pounds of excess weight  )

By the way, I am uncertain how accurately my scales measure body fat, but I would say I was in the late 20s certainly. So as a rule, I should go by the mirror rather than the numbers?

*editing for spelling.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

cut!!!


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

forget cutting now , i would look to put on as much size as i could until marche , then start to cut. whats the point of being cut up in March ?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Fatso said:


> Thanks for the replies - like I say, I am cutting now to look and feel better; I have definition in arms and quads (always had big thighs - probably from carrying those 60lbs pounds of excess weight  )
> 
> By the way, I am uncertain how accurately my scales measure body fat, but I would say I was in the late 20s certainly. So as a rule, I should go by the mirror rather than the numbers?
> 
> *editing for spelling.


I wouldn't pay much attention to the BF reading off the scales mate, if you want a more accurate method get some BF calipers from ebay for a few quid, they're much more accurate.

The mirror is your best guide for the time being though, you'll see the changes for yourself.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatso said:


> Thanks for the replies - like I say, I am cutting now to look and feel better; I have definition in arms and quads (always had big thighs - probably from carrying those 60lbs pounds of excess weight  )
> 
> By the way, I am uncertain how accurately my scales measure body fat, but I would say I was in the late 20s certainly. So as a rule, I should go by the mirror rather than the numbers?
> 
> *editing for spelling.


Yes mate mirror mirror mirror scale means fcuk all if you look like sh!t


----------



## Fatso (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah I am finding the reading on the scales varies considerably, especially if I have been drinking a lot of water. Varies by 5% either way or so.


----------



## Harelquinn (Jun 25, 2010)

i would definitely without a doubt CUT CUT CUT CUT CUT. I'll give you due reason why.

The main reason is that you have alot of fat on you. The more fat you have the more estrogen your body will produce fact. Now if your body is producing more estrogen its gonna be real hard to bulk some decent muscle. Infact by the time you decide to cut its not gonna be worth it cause your gonna lose it all during the cut, well most it.

So cut even if you don't have alot of muscle mass now. Cause as your bodyfat lowers your testoserone gets higher. More testosterone= more lean muscle gained. Cut for maybe 6-7 or 8 months. By then you should be atleast pfft 9-12 bf. After that bulk nearly forever and do mini cuts every so often to not lose definition.

Thats how i cut but for me it only took about month ish.

What i did was Eat maintenance for a week> cut until i felt i was plateuing or near which was about 3-4 weeks> recalculate my maintenance> eat maintenance for a week>cut again rinse and repeat. it didn't fail me it hasn't failed any of my friends nor any of my family who did it.

Judging by the mirrior> scales anyday but its nice to lodge how much weight you lose aswell just for bragging rights. Anyway good luck bro. pm me if you need anymore advice.


----------



## Fatso (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Harlequinn,

Yes there is no doubt in my mind at all that I should start cutting (I am already down 5lbs since last week). I wonder if me being fat and having a lot (I don't know how much) of oestrogen is why I have very patchy beard growth. For Movember I grew an utterly pathetic attempt at a 'tache.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

Fatso said:


> Thanks Harlequinn,
> 
> Yes there is no doubt in my mind at all that I should start cutting (I am already down 5lbs since last week). I wonder if me being fat and having a lot (I don't know how much) of oestrogen is why I have very patchy beard growth. For Movember I grew an utterly pathetic attempt at a 'tache.


I can't grow a beard either mate I hope it's got nothing to do with high oestrogen. If I cut my hair short aswell as having no facial hair, I look about 12


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

but still lift heavy


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Possibly the worst thing you could do is diet.

Diets make most people fat. As someone new to training you just need to learn how to exercise whilst making an effort to eat better foods. This alone will change your shape fast. Anything more complicated will no doubt result in failure.

M


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Fatso said:


> Hello all, first post so be nice
> 
> I have started lifting and I am hooked! Really enjoying it.
> 
> ...


Love you member name haha..


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

martin brown said:


> Possibly the worst thing you could do is diet.
> 
> Diets make most people fat. As someone new to training you just need to learn how to exercise whilst making an effort to eat better foods. This alone will change your shape fast. Anything more complicated will no doubt result in failure.
> 
> M


True dat! Make a lifestyle change.

Good luck with all your goals mate. Have you got a diary?


----------



## Fatso (Dec 4, 2011)

Martin, I think you're right - It's more about lifestyle change. Anyone know of Lyle McDonald's Rapid Fat Loss Diet? He's keen on keeping protein high, carbs and fats low, diet breaks and occasional free meals (well, free but with some limits). I think it is extreme diet but I am only on it for another 21 days. This is just to give me a jump start. Afterwards I shall go on a more reasonable cutting diet.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

martin brown said:


> Possibly the worst thing you could do is diet.
> 
> Diets make most people fat. As someone new to training you just need to learn how to exercise whilst making an effort to eat better foods. This alone will change your shape fast. Anything more complicated will no doubt result in failure.
> 
> M


Aggree with this, never diet, its a change in lifestyle.

Personally, I would still keep cals below maintence and protein high. Eating the correct foods will lower your cal intake generally as its harder to eat the same cals in a large pizza when eating lean turkey.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/beginners_shopping_list.htm - some good ideas on foods.

http://www.bmi-calculator.net/bmr-calculator/ - a good idea for calculating cals required.

I have a diary for everyting I eat and a spreadsheet to record my cal intake, protein, weight and bf% so I can track progress, helps me stay motivated.


----------

